# Aspararus for Dinner



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It just can't get any more fresh than that when taking a short walk to the garden for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have about 20 acres of tillable farm land that I rent to a vegetable crops farmer. He asked me for a 13 year lease so he can grow asparagus. There is a big up front investment and it produces for a dozen or so years. He lets me eat whatever I want. I have a feeling I am going to be enjoying asparagus for the next 12 years. Last year he grew 100,000 lbs. of kale. Yuck!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Asparagus grilled.....none better.

Boiled snot, no thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife nukes it for a few seconds.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Grilled on the Pit Boss wood pellet grill
In fact, that’s what we’re having with our moose steak tomorrow.


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

Pickled Asparagus in my favorite


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I love asparagus. I bought some fresh asparagus for Easter dinner and cooked it on the griddle with a little bacon fat and garlic and herb butter. It was fantastic.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I eat a lot of it. Favorite way is EVOO and little garlic salt then roasted in oven till crispy (for skinny stalks). Fat stalks till they start to brown.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I fry it in Olive oil then add butter, salt, and pepper.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I use my bacon drippings for asparagus. 

Toss with bacon fat. Season with garlic salt. Air fry 7 min. Toss with lemon.


----------

